# South Beach Diet



## mitziedoll (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello,
  I was wondering if any of you have ever tried this diet.  I have a friend who has dropped a ton of weight on it.  She says that she eats healthier foods with more moderation than in the Atkins diet.  Any thoughts?


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 22, 2006)

i have and i thought it was pretty easy to follow. i would definitely recommend reading up on it first though, because i think you're better off following the plan from the book than improvising and just buying the SBD foods at the store. it's a lot more "loose" when it comes to carbs than atkins, and a hell of a lot less restrictive compared to a lot of fad diets. i think if done properly you could probably lose a lot and keep it off.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 22, 2006)

i've been wondering how thisdiet work for a some time....... i need to halfsize my booty among other things..


----------



## mitziedoll (Oct 22, 2006)

Well,
  This diet is low carb but not no carb it does allow for some fruits veggies and whole grains.  From what I understand it works in three phases the first being strict and the third for maintenence.  Seriously it looked like she lost 10lbs or more the first week.


----------

